# Do you hang your BBB after smoking?



## pit 4 brains (Nov 17, 2012)

I just did a small batch of BBB and this time, I just left it hanging in the fridge for 6 days after cold smoking. It kept taking on a deeper and deeper color as It rested so I let it go. I took it out this morning to slice and it it had a little drier texture along the edges and the fat seemed to have a little more body to it. I sliced and fried some for breakfast and put the rest in the freezer to harden up for the slicer. 

I was just wondering if y'all leave yours in the fridge uncovered for any particular length of time, overnight, two day, etc? I'm not sure if what I did changed anything, but this batch of bacon seems to have a little more integrity than my other batches that I've cold smoked.













DSC07072.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 17, 2012


















DSC07073.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 17, 2012






Just a few shots of the BBB..


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2012)

Pete, evening.... the BBB looks great....  I think hanging mellows and adds character to bacon..... You did good....   Dave


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice looking BBB! Congrats.

  Mike


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 18, 2012)

i wil have to say it is some good bacon. I think I'll do the same with the next batch. I'm putting 2 loins in the brine for CB to be smoked next weekend. Might be awhile before I do more BBB..


----------

